

Show HN: #HelpNepal Non-Profits and Humanitarians Working Towards Nepal Quake - desaiguddu
http://github.com/mobilefirstapps/helpnepal

======
desaiguddu
It's open source and currently hosted on

[http://helpnepal.mobilefirst.in](http://helpnepal.mobilefirst.in)

